# Why does the temp have such a strict size for avatars



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Why does GBATemp have a strict size for avatars.What would the problem be if avatars were allowed to be 500kb.
I did want to use this dancing link avatar for life without ever changing it.


----------



## noONE (Jun 2, 2008)

Because everyone doesn't got as good bandwith as you do?
but i agree that it is a little bit too less.. 
i'd say twice the size would be ok.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Because, some people have very slow internet connections (or even dial-up), and imagine if there would be 10 avatars like this one per page..

Not good..I really like it this way, as it is..
And sorry, but I have a good internet connection, and dancing Link still took some time to load..


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2008)

Because animated avatars are annoying.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 2, 2008)

Imagine that 10 times(different avatars) on the same page. Hopefully no one would have 500KB avatars and post all on the same page. And if they were all different, that would be like 5 MB of loading images just from 10 posts. Even that little image took forever for me to load and I'm using DSL... Unless someone in my house was downloading something...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Because animated avatars are annoying.


And this could be the case too..


----------



## Neko (Jun 2, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Because animated avatars are annoying.



QTF.


----------



## Costello (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, like they say... my display settings are 30 posts per page.
30 * 500 KB = 15 MB
can you imagine a 15 mb big page? what about signatures, and other images?

I've seen forums where the sig & ava limits were a lot higher, and trust me you don't want this.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 2, 2008)

plus GBAtemp already slows down a lot when something big gets dumped


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

>


You answered your own question without even knowing it


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Why does GBATemp have a strict size for avatars.What would the problem be if avatars were allowed to be 500kb.
> I did want to use this dancing link avatar for life without ever changing it.



Find an animator editor tool and cut some frames out, this will dramatically decrease file size. Considering the small amount of colours there, I'm betting there are unused colours in the colour pallete.. so you might want to try and resave each frame under a better GIF compression.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> yeah, like they say... my display settings are 30 posts per page.
> 30 * 500 KB = 15 MB
> can you imagine a 15 mb big page? what about signatures, and other images?
> 
> I've seen forums where the sig & ava limits were a lot higher, and trust me you don't want this.


Yes I can now see were this is going.Obviously I wouldn't want pages to load longer.
Sorry for the question.My bad.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a great example how avatar can be animated, nice looking and just the right size..


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for the heads up.I am going to go work on that now.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This is a great example how avatar can be animated, nice looking and just the right size..



Yeah, I agree. .TakaM's got a good thing going with his signature and his avatar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen a few pictures of Dancing SSBB characters but all of them are poor quality--I'd like to collect them all, where do they come from?


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

this is a load of shit 25kb for and av and  50kb for a sig what the fuck gbatemp what the fuck.

35kb would be more ok but what was wrong with 50kb for fuck sake


----------



## Narin (Jun 2, 2008)

Remember folks, not everyone here has a super fast connection, some people are still on dial up or using DSL with speeds barely above dial up. So imagine if everyone on the page has a 500kb avatar and signature, that would be 10-30 megs per page that they need to download. 

Also some people here on GBATemp are limited to ISPs that have bandwidth limits and can only view like 100-200 megs a day before their connection gets throttled. So having large limits on avatars and signatures can quickly eat away the bandwidth.

Also come on, large avatars and signatures are annoying, even for high speed users because sometimes the page hangs until everything is downloaded or the onload javascript doesn't get called until -everything- is downloaded as well.

So personally, I like the limits how they are. Though even with the limits, the staff are pretty relaxed with them and let some slip. Though I seen some people who had avatars which we're a megabyte or greater in size.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 2, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> this is a load of shit 25kb for and av and  50kb for a sig what the fuck gbatemp what the fuck. 35kb would be more ok but what was wrong with 50kb for fuck sake


They have to draw the line somewhere. If 50's okay then what's wrong with 75? 75 allowed, why not 100? See where I'm going with this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many people have managed to make the limits work for them, approach it as a challenge.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Why does GBATemp have a strict size for avatars.What would the problem be if avatars were allowed to be 500kb.
I did want to use this dancing link avatar for life without ever changing it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 2, 2008)

Optimize optimize optimize.

And if you can't fit it into the size limit even after optimizing the crap outta it, then it doesn't belong as an avatar.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out this guy's avatar, it's a freaking game and it still fits. 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=844


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Check out this guy's avatar, it's a freaking game and it still fits.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=844



Oh man, I haven't seen remisser in AGES.

Where did he go?


----------



## jeklnoo (Jun 2, 2008)

personally I prefer forums that ban images in sigs, and have like 5k limits on avatars. mainly because 99% are ugly and distracting. I don't care about some lame graphics, I just want to get the info/discussions I'm here for


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 3, 2008)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> personally I prefer forums that ban images in sigs, and have like 5k limits on avatars. mainly because 99% are ugly and distracting. I don't care about some lame graphics, I just want to get the info/discussions I'm here for


you can disable avatars/sigs in your board settings


----------



## Prophet (Jun 3, 2008)

.TakaM's avatar is actually the best I've ever seen. Really nice, I find myself watching the waves roll in everytime he posts.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 3, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> jeklnoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More specifically, right here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=04


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need to apologise, you asked a question and we answered it


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> this is a load of shit 25kb for and av and  50kb for a sig what the fuck gbatemp what the fuck.
> 
> 35kb would be more ok but what was wrong with 50kb for fuck sake
> Okay, stop spazzing.  Did you miss what mellow Costello said?
> ...


----------



## Rayder (Jun 4, 2008)

While my avatar and sig are both animated, they fall well below the size limits.   I know they aren't really all that special, but I've been using them for years just to quickly find my posts in a thread.  That's the only reason they are there for me.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind avatars at 40KB.. would feel just about right if someone would want to make a cool animation. But yet not big enough to make some weird random thing.
Making an animated avatar stay at 25KB or below, sacrifices too much. It has to either be very basic or its pixel size must be smaller (depending on the avatar) or it has to be very short and basic (if you want a good looking smooth one, Takam's a good example of that).
40KB would be perfect.. imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50KB for signatures is more than enough.. you can easily optimize pics to a great quality and never even get above 30KB.. animated sigs is another story though. But sigs shouldn't be animated, it just doesn't feel like sigs were meant to be animated, unless it's a really really basic animation and a basic animation sig wouldn't surpass 50KB.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 9, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Because anime avatars are annoying.



Yes indeed.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2008)

Like my new avatar?


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Like my new avatar?


Your avatar just looks annoying.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Like my new avatar?


I love it!~~~~~!!!~~~~!!!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll have to admit the "Benny Hill pats"  miss something without the sound effect.   I'm still searching for a better version......


----------



## Narin (Jun 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'll have to admit the "Benny Hill pats"  miss something without the sound effect.   I'm still searching for a better version......


Could find a flash version of it with the sound effects


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2008)

I found my avatar online, so I don't really know anything about it. Didn't have a name. animated avatars are ok to me, just not something that would be over the top.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 9, 2008)

becuase animated avatars are annoying 
*looks at selfs avatar* 
blue badger is cool though


----------

